# fennelgreek



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

i just got some of this in my stocking. should i start taking it like a vitamin every day to ensure a good milk supply (once babe is here of course) or should i wait and only take it in case of problems? i have a lot of Mother's Milk tea too that i will be drinking but am wondering what to do w/ this (dh got it for me b/c i put it on my "list"...which im thankful for.
TIA
rach


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

I would wait and see what your supply is like. It's a good thing to have on hand if you need it, but I wouldn't take it without some cause. You never know, you might have oversupply problems! Do you have it in capsules or just as a straight herb? It's pretty good in curries!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I would only take it if you have supply issues. I will tell you it can make you gassy....it did with me and other Moms I know that took it.


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

i just have the capsules (dh bought them at GNC so not sure how good it is).


----------

